# Montezuma Basin & Conundrum coliour



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Anybody been up to Montezuma Basin lately? I'm going to go ski Conundrum on friday am, I know I'll hit snow, just want to know how far up the road to the basin you can get these days.


----------

